# 20 with IBS-C



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Im relativley new to IBS, ive suffered the symptoms for about 3 years now but have only just got a name with the symptoms, i have IBS-C.. I suffer with it daily and often get low because i feel that im hindered in certain things that i cant do/dont feel comfortable with. Would love to know what things perk you guys up or make IBS easier to live with?


----------



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey there, I was diagnosed about a month ago with IBS-C (and sometimes D). It pissed me off at first, I'm living abroad and having to explain to my teachers why some days I couldn't come to school wasn't exactly easy... That said, my really good friend here told me her dad also had IBS and she was opened to talk about it with me. That made my life a thousand times easier. Now, I make it like a never ending game... trying to focus everyday on what I can eat, what I havn't tried yet, and especially, never skipping meals... (easier said than done...) Yeah.. I guess that's it.. I mean it hasn't been long, but I managed to go from the pissed off phase to a dealing with it in a short time, I'm just hoping I can keep dealing with it. My friends have been incredibly understanding when the D hits me, and also very understanding when constipation is too much for me to get out of bed. I'd say, if you have good friends around you, talk about it. As for when there is pain, well I had friends coming over and just.. sit on the edge of my bed and talk, watch movies, play games, take online courses and try to crack open my books once in a while. I can't say it's easy, but I guess it's just something I have to deal with, better sooner than later. Again, havn't been diagnosed for very long, but it does explain what I've been going through for a while and I guess I'm happier knowning that I sort of can control it. Also I have to admit just reading what other people say have helped. I still get very anxious when I read about people freaking out, but then I do enjoy reading about peoples day-to-day life and see how I can improve my situation. Good luck, really. Theres not only one way to deal with it, but see what suits you. I'm 22 btw, so I know how hard it can be to talk to friends about this, but if you can manage it... it actually really helped me.Cheers!


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey there!As to what makes IBS easier to live with... I would definitely say these forums and knowing that I'm not the only person with IBS definitely helps me. I've made some serious lifestyle changes, and while I do get down a fair bit because I think that IBS hinders me (I have IBS-A, so while I'd really like to try scuba diving, having D while 300 feet underwater while wearing a wetsuit really, really does not appeal to me hahha) I remind myself that IBS can't take away everything I enjoy. I try to compromise whenever I'm doing something not IBS friendly. My friends like to party and drink and stuff (I'm 23, in university, so no surprise there) so instead of all of us going out to a bar, we'll throw a party at a friends house. People sometimes ask why I bring a cooler full of food when there's food at the party, but I just explain (vaguely, I don't want to go into details about my bowels!) I have a restricted diet, no one has ever given me problems. When going on a roadtrip, I now always take the scenic route instead of the direct/express highway because there is much more space to get out if you have to go to the bathroom! Because of this I get to see a lot of things I normally wouldn't have. Hopefully there are activities you enjoy that IBS can't completely ruin.


----------

